# getting error message on direct tv2pc



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

i 'm getting this for a message.



the videos audio is protected content and cannot be played back.

try updating your audio driver and then try again.



i checked my drtiver and it's the latest driver available and it's onboard audio on my motherboard it's an asus sli amd quad core board. running 4 gb's mem. 1 gb video card, 9500 phenomenon quad core processor. with c,media audio onboard.



anyone ever see this before.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cowboy620 said:


> i 'm getting this for a message.
> 
> the videos audio is protected content and cannot be played back.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a C-media sound chip that doesn't have a driver that supports HDCP.
I need to disable the digital output to be able to play recordings.


----------

